# Help needed with windshield replacement



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Has anyone replaced a windshield in a Gen I Cruze or variant? I cracked mine and am able to pull one myself from an LKQ yard, but I see that the windshield has a special seal around it. Is it something that can be bought separately or is it possible to salvage one from either the donor or my vehicle? I have replaced windshields before and have some tools and am familiar with the butyl used on older cars, but this is new to me. These videos are all I have found so far on the internet.






*Does anyone know what these knives they are referring too look like?*






*Does anyone know where I can get one of those sawzall blades? Or maybe what type of lubricant they are referring to?*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Am I really the only who has ever needed to replace a windshield?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Probably - it's a pretty intensive job and extremely easy to screw up.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

$75 if it’s still on the vehicle is overpriced. It is worth recycle value which is actually below 0.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Am I really the only who has ever needed to replace a windshield?


I know maybe two people who have ever attempted DIY front or rear glass - you and a guy in St Louis, and I think he broke the one he tried  

I'm with MP81, this is quite a stretch for most DIYers.

But I don't want to be negative; I only wish I had something more to offer than mere encouragement  

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> $75 if it’s still on the vehicle is overpriced. It is worth recycle value which is actually below 0.


Not sure where the $75 cost came from. I can get one for $30 at LKQ.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Probably - it's a pretty intensive job and extremely easy to screw up.





plano-doug said:


> I know maybe two people who have ever attempted DIY front or rear glass - you and a guy in St Louis, and I think he broke the one he tried
> 
> I'm with MP81, this is quite a stretch for most DIYers.
> 
> ...


I've replaced at least three windshields and plenty of door and back glass as well, just not a Cruze. It has a seal of some sort and that is what I am not familiar with. I think it also uses butyl between the glass and window frame. I have a windshield tool kit and also some suction cups to pick it up. Was just hoping someone new more about the seals. Also would like a few answers for the questions about the videos.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow, far more adventurous than most of us! There should be a urethane that is used to bond and seal the windshield to the body. But yes, it appears there is an additional seal at the top and bottom, at least, from what I can see.

I do most everything myself, but to me, this is one of those things I would happily pay someone else to do (I think we have windshield replacement on our car insurance, so it would be free anyway), like changing rear gears.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Wow, far more adventurous than most of us! There should be a urethane that is used to bond and seal the windshield to the body. But yes, it appears there is an additional seal at the top and bottom, at least, from what I can see.
> 
> I do most everything myself, but to me, this is one of those things I would happily pay someone else to do (I think we have windshield replacement on our car insurance, so it would be free anyway), like changing rear gears.


Come on over and I'll show you how ... as soon as I figure out those minor issues anyways.


----------

